# plz help me! installation



## dummy (Oct 2, 2009)

i'm new to opensource world...i really wanna use this FreeBSD
i got this message when install BSD7
from Microsoft Virtual PC2007

```
Unable to transfer the base distribution form acd0.
Do you want to try to retrieve it again?"
```

:\ then i chose no after all of that then i got this screen after reboot...


```
"F1 FreeBSD
Boot: F1
No /boot/loader
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default: 0:ad(0,a)/boot/kernel/kernl
boot:
No /boot/kernel/kernel"
```


plz do reply for my stupid question & help me to BSD world! :stud


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2009)

Please don't hijack someone else's thread. Create your own.

It sounds like the ISO you've downloaded is corrupt. Compare the hashes and/or try to download it again.


----------



## gcampton (Oct 7, 2009)

You can't install Unix like operating systems on Virtal PC 2007, because it's written by MS and is a PoS... go try vmware or virtualbox which support unix-like systems. There is a Ubuntu install I know of that works with virtual PC but requires some work around go try the VirtualPC2007 forums for this. Ubuntu will definately be more up your ally if you have never used linux before.


----------



## gcampton (Oct 8, 2009)

> Ubuntu will definately be more up your ally if you have never used linux before.



But because the installation on VirtualPC ir is difficult I suggest using VirtualBox to use any linux system, BSD, or Solaris.


----------



## SeanC (Oct 8, 2009)

gcampton said:
			
		

> You can't install Unix like operating systems on Virtal PC 2007, because it's written by MS and is a PoS... go try vmware or virtualbox which support unix-like systems. There is a Ubuntu install I know of that works with virtual PC but requires some work around go try the VirtualPC2007 forums for this. Ubuntu will definately be more up your ally if you have never used linux before.



FreeBSD installs fine under VirtualPC 2004 and 2007 as well as Virtual Server 2005. Do not troll. 

*dummy*, follow *SirDice*'s solid advice.


----------



## sseipel133 (Oct 8, 2009)

In my experience, desktop bsd installed on virtual box but free bsd, pc bsd, and open bsd would not.


----------



## gcampton (Oct 9, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> FreeBSD installs fine under VirtualPC 2004 and 2007 as well as Virtual Server 2005. Do not troll.
> 
> *dummy*, follow *SirDice*'s solid advice.



It's not trolling, it's simple truth. Virtual PC do not support Linux/bsd/solaris OS's in any way shape or form. The fact that it may work on Virtual PC is fine, but there will be no 'additions' so he will be stuck in 600x800 reso and will not have bi-directional clipboard or drag and drop capablities.

Where at least the other VM's I mentioned will offer some technical assistance in the way of installing and setting up additions.


----------



## gcampton (Oct 9, 2009)

By the way definition of a TROLL:

1a. Noun
One who posts a deliberately provocative message to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of causing maximum disruption and argument.

1b. Noun
A person who, on a message forum of some type, attacks and flames other members of the forum for any of a number of reasons such as rank, previous disagreements, sex, status, ect.
A troll usually flames threads without staying on topic, unlike a "Flamer" who flames a thread because he/she disagrees with the content of the thread.

1c. Noun
A member of an internet forum who continually harangues and harasses others. Someone with nothing worthwhile to add to a certain conversation, but rather continually threadjacks or changes the subject, as well as thinks every member of the forum is talking about them and only them. Trolls often go by multiple names to circumvent getting banned. 

As I was simply stating fact, and relevant fact at that... you sir need to RTFD.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 9, 2009)

Is the original poster (dummy) still around with some input?


----------



## dummy (Oct 11, 2009)

*yes... i'm reading u'll...*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Is the original poster (dummy) still around with some input?



thx for ur all reply


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 11, 2009)

Not exactly the input I was looking for 

Do you still have the problem you posted about, or have you made any progress? Perhaps we can nudge the fine people in this thread back into helping you with it.


----------



## dummy (Oct 12, 2009)

*thx for care of beginner*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Not exactly the input I was looking for
> 
> Do you still have the problem you posted about, or have you made any progress? Perhaps we can nudge the fine people in this thread back into helping you with it.



i've success with my installation......thx so much!now i'm learning to use it


----------



## dummy (Oct 12, 2009)

*help me again*

now i'm reinstalling Dic1 .
i'v confuse on Package Selection...
which[][x]or[D]
for select package....
:e
stupid again :\


----------



## gcampton (Oct 14, 2009)

[ ] = do not install
[x] = install
[d] = is dependency for another application(will be installed)


----------



## gcampton (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't forget t read the installation instructions online, click the documentation tab at the top next to the freeBSD logo.
And if you still having trouble configuring gnome/kde xwindows, and all your other configuration scripts then you may want to try NetBSD, PCBSD or others that have a more Nub friendly install.


----------

